# pet and flights



## karenh1963 (Jul 5, 2014)

:confused2:Hi any help please, im from the Uk and we are relocating to Evia, we have two pet cats and im after information on flights I would like to know any airline company's who would fly from Uk to Athens with pets I would prefer to have them in the cabin, and if in hold, I keep being told got to use these pet transfer agents which cost a fortune only found one so far that are good and allow pets in cabin and fairly good prices. but then BA cargo said there are problems with Athens and transporting pets there?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,

check out:-

Flying with pets

Airlines that allow pets in-cabin

however a friend of mine used BA to transfer her cats, and another used BA for his dog flying in Athens...there was not issue Athens end, it was Heathrow that were a pain!


----------



## karenh1963 (Jul 5, 2014)

*pets and flights*

Thanks for your response, we tried BA and it was BA that said about the issues, we found KLM to be more accommodating as we searched yesterday. but thank you again


----------



## Subside rabbit (Jul 8, 2014)

Why not drive there instead......cheaper and less traumatic for the cats


----------



## karenh1963 (Jul 5, 2014)

Subside rabbit said:


> Why not drive there instead......cheaper and less traumatic for the cats


Hi we did think about driving, the problem there is the car, cost loads to keep a car from Uk, and to tell the truth my car is only worth £3,000 in the Uk, and the cost for importing and legal documentation is well above the value, plus traveling time would be around 42hrs. sounds more stressful lol, we found a airline KLM we can have the cats in the cabin, with all docs. but thanks for the feedback hun


----------

